
Show HN: Vim Plugin DoGe: [Do]cumentation [Ge]nerator (10+ Languages) - koomenk
https://github.com/kkoomen/vim-doge
======
sleazy_b
I'm always impressed when I look at vim plugins. I've fiddled with some
vimscript and mostly bounced right off it.

